

Show HN: Daily email shows competitor sales for apps - andrewljohnson
http://apptheta.com/dashboard/test_daily_email/team@gaiagps.com/

======
andrewljohnson
This is showing my actual daily sales email for my app company. The online
demo also shows live data:
[http://apptheta.com/demo/](http://apptheta.com/demo/)

